# Why You Should Say No To Diets To Burn Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fad diets, they all have one thing in common. They’re diets. They are like a pair of bell bottom pants. They are in for a couple of years and they’re gone. Then they find they’re way back just when the fitness professionals know we are ready to eat ‘em up again…no pun intended. When you’re [...]

*Read More...*


----------

